# Recommendations for text mode music player (not just MP3)



## balanga (Feb 9, 2020)

Can anyone recommend a text mode music player, which plays more than MP3 files?

I've looked at audio/mpg123 and audio/mp3blaster which are fine but they only seem to play MP3 files.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Feb 9, 2020)

audio/cmus was my go to player when I used a command mode player. I only play flac though, but according to their docs, it supports mp3: Cmus


----------

